# Two new builds - By Request - CONTACT (PedalPCB) and ANDROMEDA (Aion)



## GenoBluzGtr (May 11, 2020)

I built these two on request from a friend. He tried the first two that I built and had to have copies for himself.    One of these is an Aion and the other is Pedal PCB - but I'm posting together because they're VERY complementary and would be a great one-two punch for any pedal board.

First up is the Aion Andromeda - I've named mine "Atydum" - it's latin for "innermost sanctuary" and playing this circuit does that to me.  It's so nice and "grind-y" but without saturating.  Light picking = light, thickness on your notes, dig-in and it like the most fantastic tube-screamer with balls you've ever heard.  Loads of low-end, but easily controllable with the bass cut switch. 

The second one just blows me away at how touch-sensitive it is... the "Touche", using a PedalPCB Contact board.  This circuit is pure magic.  It cleans up (even better than the Andromeda!) and has a larger range of gain, but has a different tonality to it.  It cuts better, even with higher output humbuckers, and has exemplary string clarity even when pushed really hard.  HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 11, 2020)

Just noticed that ChuckDBones just posted his Andromeda build.  I agree with his assessment.  This is an excellent overdrive!


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

Good looking builds


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 11, 2020)

Barry said:


> Good looking builds


Thank you!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 12, 2020)

Gorgeous.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 12, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks, geekmacdaddy!


----------



## chongmagic (May 12, 2020)

Looks great! Love the artwork!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 12, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great! Love the artwork!


Many thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 15, 2020)

Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Giovanny Malagon (Sep 7, 2020)

¿Hola Me pueden ayudar? Construí mi proyecto de toque, pero no me parece mucho, puedes ayudarme si los números de los componentes son correctos en los condensadores.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 7, 2020)

Rad!


----------



## steelplayer (Sep 12, 2020)

Great looking work!


----------

